# A few of my fish



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

So I feel the need to ask.... where is the blue crayfish?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Dead. ,


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

How big a tank are all your larger fish in?


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

awesome fish man


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. Love the fish. The arowana are cool, as well as the cichlids.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

You have very cool fish, your tanks must be pretty big to house them.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Me and my buddy set up a 500 gallon tank so the tanks range from 75 to well, 500 gallons.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow, where did you put the 500 gallon tank?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

In the basement?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah, thats what i figured.
Did you and your friend build the whole thing? Cuz i don't know too many places that sell that size tank. Unless you got it customarily built.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

wow awesome fish and is that arrowana still young ? because it looks small :>


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

The aro is very small yeah my friend just lost his 18" silver because it went phyco when the lights were on and played dead and the 3 24" stingrays ate it. So this one will replace the other one. 

The 500g is a custom plywood tank.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> The aro is very small yeah my friend just lost his 18" silver because it went phyco when the lights were on and played dead and the 3 24" stingrays ate it. So this one will replace the other one.
> 
> The 500g is a custom plywood tank.


sorry to hear that your friends arowana died


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Cray,

i have heard of arowana's flipping out and doing stupid things. it happens if they been stressed out beyond help. i have a friend who keep these guys and has one of them who will play dead when a car or bike passes outside his house. thankfully, he lives in a fairly quite residential place and the aro is in a tank by himself. its weird really.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Do you really have a ghost knife in a 15g tank and are you really putting monos in a planted tank?


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

do you have a siamese flying fox blue cray?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

No I have 3.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh and its just flying fox, siamese are different.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Siamese are little bastards that don't stay little lol, make sure you don't get the two mixed up IAN or you'll end up with a very mean, big, and hard to catch fish.
Yo Blue Cray, can we get a pick of the whole 500 gallon plywood tank? that would be cool to see


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Eventually.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

sorry i couldnt fit the whole tank in the picture


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

oh thats no problem, its a gorgeous tank, about how much and how hard was it to make?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

No idea i didnt pay for it.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha even better lol


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

Tallonebball said:


> Haha even better lol


haha 

nice tank cray


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Its not mine its by buddy's i just keep a few fish in it.


----------

